# Should I remove lathe head



## Ben Chifley (Jan 26, 2019)

I have inherited an old metric version of an Enco 1340 lathe that was partially dismantled. Was owned by an old guy who simply lost interest. All the parts are there although some are in boxes. Despite looking very tatty and most the aluminium name and information plates having been cleaned so much all the printing has been removed, ( I assume he just guessed the speeds), it is in reasonable condition. I am completing the dismantle in preparation for a clean and repaint and wanted some advice on the difficulties I will encounter if I unbolt and remove the headstock.

Cheers - Ben


----------



## darkzero (Jan 26, 2019)

Assuming the headstock is still aligned well, I wouldn't remove it just for cleaning/paint unless you have experience & the ability to realign the headstock to the bed ways.


----------



## john.k (Jan 26, 2019)

Agreed ,dont remove the head...these old machines are very accurately aligned as a rule,and this should not be disturbed...All the gears and bearings can be stripped out,and cleaned or inspected  easily....Looking at the pics,it may be an excellent machine.........


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jan 26, 2019)

I say sure why not.  It looks as if it is setting on box ways and there are to alignment hex bolts on the back of the headstock.  I would also suspect if you remove the gear spider there will be some hold down bolts or a alignment attachment.  I would mark the bolts that hold it on.  Mark them as to how tight they are now, so when you re-install it you get them back in the same place.   The head might be cock-eyed now so you may have to adjust it anyway.  No sense in being afraid to remove it.  It's simple to re-align it too.   No big deal with the right advice.  Everyone is chicken about ways and alignment, but I do it all the time and with the right help it is easy.  Scribe some marks where it is sitting now.  Take some more photos as you dismantle it.  Then clean the crud off around it, and when it's off be careful using some Scotch-brite not to remove your marks. It may have a alignment pin under there too.  Do you have a manual?   If you don't I bet I can find a book for it on the net.   Rich


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jan 26, 2019)

I would also remove the saddle, carriage, cross-slide, compound, tailstock, etc. to give it a proper cleaning.  Just be careful and take a lot of photo's before, during and after to show us how it goes.  No sense in being chicken little, the sky won't fall in,  Be careful to not contaminate the gear boxes and headstock.  If your mechanically inclined and it looks like you are, be careful and do a thorough cleaning.  I am here to help too.  If by chance I forget to read it daily you can email me .  Richard@Handscraping.com and put Hobby machinist Help in title...and I will come back ASAP.   I am super busy plus I have had a real bad case on Bronchitis for about a good month now and am not doing my duties as I should.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jan 26, 2019)

http://enco-lathe-manuals.blogspot.com/p/lathe-manual-downloads.html
looks like it is a similar lathe.  Many Asian lathes are made in the same factory and they put their own label on the headstock.

https://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g9036_m.pdf


----------



## Ben Chifley (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks heaps for the support and advice. The thinking is I will remove the head stock, however with more than a little bit of trepidation and understanding the removal is the easy part of the job. 
Thanks Richard for the link to the manuals as this will be a huge help.
Hooked up power to the electric motor and was rewarded with a heap of sparks and smoke. Opened it up and this looks like the real culprit behind the lathe being abandoned. There has been evidence that the motor was terminal a long time ago so looks like a new one to be purchased. 
Good news is that nothing else seems damaged.
I will be on the computer tonight to begin designing all new machine plates, probably looking to etch these out of sheet brass with paint infill. Probably overkill for this lathe but always wanted to try it.


----------



## john.k (Jan 27, 2019)

I have had new Crompton Parkinson motors burst into flame at first start..............the centrifugal switch being the culprit............this switch is the most problem prone part of the motors...........the two cap motors like you have are no good for lathes IMHO,they start with a big bang for loads like compressors,certainly not needed for a lathe....


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Get some good penetrating spray and spray it and then tap it with a brass or lead hammer to get it vibrating so the spray can work it's way under and in.  It may take a few days.  Also use a hydraulic jack under the back lip and put a slight load on it and tap it.  It will break loose.  Just take your time.  Also spray all the cap screws.  Over here we have PB Buster penetrating spray.  I have never had much luck with WD 40.   After it's apart I would start with auto Brake fluid and steel wool or Scotch-brite.  Then finish with Transmission Fluid and oil. If your close to Thomasville Victoria, I have a good rebuilder friend down there who will help with advice I am sure.  He is swamped most of the time, so be patient.    Tell him G-Day from me...lol 
Phillip Fehring -P & L Machine Tools Pty. Ltd.  - 24 Bostock Court -Thomastown Victoria 3074  - Australia = Tel: +613 9466 3655 - Mob: 0412 555 326
machtool@bigpond.net.au    G-Day


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ben Chifley said:


> Thanks heaps for the support and advice. The thinking is I will remove the head stock, however with more than a little bit of trepidation and understanding the removal is the easy part of the job.
> Thanks Richard for the link to the manuals as this will be a huge help.
> Hooked up power to the electric motor and was rewarded with a heap of sparks and smoke. Opened it up and this looks like the real culprit behind the lathe being abandoned. There has been evidence that the motor was terminal a long time ago so looks like a new one to be purchased.
> Good news is that nothing else seems damaged.
> I will be on the computer tonight to begin designing all new machine plates, probably looking to etch these out of sheet brass with paint infill. Probably overkill for this lathe but always wanted to try it.



Ben,  Please show us your progress, now you have us waiting on the edges of our chairs wondering how it's going


----------



## Ben Chifley (Jan 28, 2019)

Progress has been a bit slow last week. Temperatures here have been up around 106 degrees and not conducive to being inside a corrugated iron shed. 
Tumbarumba is a small country town in the Snowy Mountain region and local population has been swelled by a large contingent of bush fire fighters trying to control some fires near here but they jumped containment lines the other night. 
We are well safe but the toll on the wildlife has been significant. The extended drought (now over 12 months), is taking a huge toll on the local farmers.
Looks like a couple of cooler days coming up later in the week so hopefully back into the lathe.


----------



## NortonDommi (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a similar size,(14 x 40), with variable speed a feature which I love.  If you are going to re-power it would be worth looking at a suitable motor  and matching VFD.  The flexibility of varying speed on the fly is extremely useful.  I'm in the head off and proper clean-up camp.


----------



## Ben Chifley (Jan 29, 2019)

Got new motor for the lathe and also one for an old Australian made Lampard power hacksaw I had restored which used up all my pocket money. Great to see the saw finally completed and now made its first cut so I can build a bench for the lathe when it is finished. Have attached a couple of before and after pics.


----------

